# Can Claripen(Clarithromycin) give a flase positive on a HPT?



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

I have searched previous posts on the 'Ask a Pharmacist' thread for answer and cannot find anything similar.

I had blastocyst ET on 7 July. I had a heavy bleed with clots a couple of weeks ago but am still getting stronge positives on HPT's. Yesterday, the nurse at my local early pg unit did a urine pg test, which was also a strong positive. I have just read that antibiotics can give a false positive, is this all or just some ?  I am currently taking Claripen(Clarithromycin) prescribed by my consultant?

thank you for any comments

angels x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angels,

As far as I'm aware this drug wouldn't interfere with a HPT, so the test results are correct   Hope things are ok? Wasn't to sure how things stand from reading your signature... sending lots of       

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

